
“The Industry Is Fundamentally Broken”: Women on Sexism in Silicon Valley - rbanffy
https://medium.com/fast-company/the-industry-is-fundamentally-broken-women-on-sexism-in-silicon-valley-407ba240b888
======
Djvacto
I didn't realize Medium had content behind an "account wall". I'd love to read
the article (will probably sign up tomorrow) but kinda sad that this article
is behind the wall, and will thus have more limited exposure.

~~~
the_jeremy
Just fyi, it's literally 2 clicks to sign up to medium if you have a gmail
account you're willing to share with them.

------
haburka
I made a free account and read it. I'm glad it is behind a paywall because
that means the writer will get compensated for it. No one deserves to get paid
for hard work with exposure alone.

~~~
Djvacto
That's a solid point, but it's hard to balance the value of information being
easily accessible, as well as making sure we don't have starving writers
chained to desks at medium.com (or other websites') offices.

I've signed up for the account (and my 3 (?) free articles/month, I just
assumed I would have to pay and didn't want to do that from my phone in bed
last night.

